# Sigelei 100w



## johan (15/7/14)

Obviously this is a prototype mock-up of the mod but these are bound to be very popular and a pre-order might be a wise move for a vendor.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/new-chip-100w-mod-e-cigarette_1923817918.html?cn=null&PID=6148895&tp1=1g8b54bx0k7hr&tracelog=null&src=ale&URL=http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/new-chip-100w-mod-e-cigarette_1923817918.html&cv=11032041&af=cj_6148895&vd=30


----------



## soonkia (15/7/14)

Oh, they're going for a box mod design and hopefully they keep the branding a bit more stylish - they really went a bit overboard on the Sigelei 30w

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Joey786 (15/7/14)

I want, I'm vaping constant 20w I need more


----------

